# es probable que lo merezco



## AndREA22

Hola a todos, hoy un amigo que esta aprendiendo español me ha preguntado si en la frase* "es probable que lo merezco"* (frase de una canción) la forma correcta no sería en subjuntivo, lo cual a mi me parece que es mejor: *"es probable que lo merezca"* para mi es mejor la segunda opción pero no se como explicarselo y tampoco sé, si las dos opciones son correctas por la intención de probabilidad.


----------



## Bil

Hola Andrea

Optaría yo por el uso en subjuntivo.


----------



## lazarus1907

Algunos adverbios y locuciones como "ojalá", "probablemente", "tal vez" se pueden usar tanto en indicativo como en subjuntivo, dependiendo del grado de certeza subjetivo del que lo usa. Sin embargo, algunos se usan más en un modo que en otro y suenan mejor. En este caso es diferente y yo usaría exclusivamente el subjuntivo, por ser una abstracción en función de sujeto.


----------



## AndREA22

Gracias Bil y Lazarus, para mi sin saber con certeza porque me parecía mejor con el subjuntivo, pero ahora que Lazarus lo ha explicado, lo he entendido perfectamente.


----------



## ampurdan

Esta frase aparece en una canción de Julieta Venegas que me gusta bastante... La canción, no la frase. La frase me chirría en los oídos cada vez que la oigo. Lo normal sería "es probable que lo merezca". Al menos, en España. Por lo que veo, Julieta es de Baja California, ¿se dice por ahí realmente de esa manera?

Por otra parte, parece que ponga esta chica un acento ligeramente inglés o, vamos, no propiamente hispánico... No sé, quizá sea yo...


----------



## belén

Uf, sí, eso chirría de lejos...

Si Julieta participara en este foro yo le corregiría con un merezco merezca  y me quedaría tan a gusto...

De toda la vida las frases que hablan de probabilidad se forman con el subjuntivo, dudo mucho que los mexicanos nos afirmen lo  contrario, ¿lo hizo para que rimara a lo mejor?


----------



## pickypuck

La canción está muy bien, la cantante no te digo, el vídeo me parece graciosísimo y muy original... la frase no hay por donde cogerla. Yo pensé que sería cosa de cambiar palabras para que peguen mejor o algo así, pero es que entre merezco y merezca no hay apenas diferencia en cuanto a meter esas sílabas en una canción. Esto es raro, raro, raro  

¡Olé!


----------



## lazarus1907

Vamos a tener que añadir el verbo chirriar al vocabulario típico que se usa en las gramáticas, porque la verdad es que suena mal.

Este tipo de construcciones se pueden usar en indicativo con predicativos factuales, pero van normalmente en subjuntivo cuando son subjetivos (se parecen estas palabras, ¿eh?), como valoraciones, aproximaciones, opiniones, etc:

Está claro que nos han engañado / Es evidente que nos han engañado. (factuales)
Es normal que nos hayan engañado / Es probable que nos hayan engañado (subjetivos)

Si en otros sitios la frase del hilo es correcta, me gustaría que me explicaran cuál es la norma, por curiosidad.

También tenemos el verbo "rechinar".


----------



## María Archs

A mí también me hace gracia la canción. ¿Y si Julieta Venegas tiene un acento ligeramente inglés? Yo diría que tiene un acento mejicano muy lánguido.
En cuanto a la frasesita también me suena rarita. Yo diría:
Es problable que lo merezca
Es probable que me lo merezca.

¡A disfrutar de la canción!

María


----------



## aleCcowaN

Me suena a inglés

es probable que (lo merezco pero no lo quiero)

quizá sea castellano de los EE.UU., pues he oído muchas veces este tipo de construcciones, y poderoso caballero es Don Dólar.

Pero como dice María ¡a disfrutar de la canción!

Que Julieta Vanegas es -como decimos acá- como para tenerla en la mesita de luz (es un bibelot encantador y entrañable)


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Jajaja... me gusta la canción y (a veces) "la canto"... pero nunca me había percatado de lo mal que suena la frase en cuestión...
Simplemente creo que fue una licencia que se tomó el escritor para hacer la rima entre merezco y quiero (¿cuál rima?... ¿será que terminan en "o") 
Saludos


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Pues yo nunca había notado el error, pero ocmo dicen tal vez es para que sonara mejor la canción, acerca de su acento Inglés pues yo nunca se lo he notado, tal vez es por el acento de BC que lo tiene así aunque si ella es de BCN que lo desconozco, pues ahí se explica todo además estos estados están tan cerca de EEUU que al acento se pega.


----------



## Yeu

A mi también me suena raro la frase, pero al final en las canciones siempre tienen algo que las hace pegajosas.

Julieta nació en Longbeach California, es de padres mexicanos y vivió su infancia en Tijuana. El acento que tiene es definitivamente de Tijuana, o como de las personas que viven en EE.UU y hablan español mexicano.


----------



## indigoio

Pues yo no he escuchado esa canción pero la frase me suena mal. Aunque ya me he topado con dos tres canciones que recurren a ese tipo de construcciones para que rimen o peguen, supongo. Como ésta:

"_Y vuela libre a donde tu mente lo pide_" 
Creo que no es tan grave, no es incorrecta pero yo cambiaría el _pide_ por _pida_ 
¿O qué opinan?


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

¡Jaja! Me encanta esa canción pero me pasa lo mismo que a vosotros, cuando oigo eso de que "es probable que lo merezco"... ufff suena muuuuy mal. 
Creo que tiene cierta influencia estadounidense, lo digo porque parece que en las canciones en inglés está permitido pegarle todas las patadas que sean necesarias a la gramática.
En español no suele ser así pero realmente en la canción suena mejor "merezco" por la rima... aunque la verdad, si dijera "merezca" no creo que nadie pensara "¡oh qué mal suena esa rima!".
... O a lo mejor quería escandalizar a los lingüistas


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

Además de esta frase, alguien me podría decir por qué "No voy a llorar y decir que no merezcO esto" está bien? ¿En este caso, merecer no debería conjugarse en el presente del subjuntivo también?

    En cuanto al acento, coincido con María Archs, que tiene un acento muy flojo(o al menos habla flojamente en la canción, lo que añade un especial disfrute a la canción).


----------



## belén

Jhorer Brishti said:
			
		

> Además de esta frase, alguien me podría decir por qué "No voy a llorar y decir que no merezcO esto" está bien? ¿En este caso, merecer no debería conjugarse en el presente del subjuntivo también?
> 
> En cuanto al acento, coincido con María Archs, que tiene un acento muy flojo(o al menos habla flojamente en la canción, lo que añade un especial disfrute a la canción).



No, en el caso de la frase que pones, está bien el presente de indicativo 

No voy a llorar y decir que no merezco esto - Está explicando un hecho y un resultado.

No voy a hacer las siguientes dos cosas:
1. Llorar
2. Decir que no merezco esto

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## cepriego

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Esta frase aparece en una canción de Julieta Venegas que me gusta bastante... La canción, no la frase. La frase me chirría en los oídos cada vez que la oigo. Lo normal sería "es probable que lo merezca". Al menos, en España. Por lo que veo, Julieta es de Baja California, ¿se dice por ahí realmente de esa manera?
> 
> Por otra parte, parece que ponga esta chica un acento ligeramente inglés o, vamos, no propiamente hispánico... No sé, quizá sea yo...


No estoy seguro si en Baja California se diga de esa manera, soy mexicano e igual qué tú cuando escuche la frase me pareció rara. Pensé igual que lo hacia para que rimara mejor en el contexto.

Otra canción que me parece rara es una de Franco de Vita que dice:

si no hay un minuto de mi tiempo 
que no me PASAS por el pensamiento

No lo sé, pero yo al menos al español que estoy acostumbrado diría: si no hay un minuto de mi tiempo que no me PASES por el pensamiento

¿Qué piensan?


----------



## HUMBERT0

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Pues yo nunca había notado el error, pero ocmo dicen tal vez es para que sonara mejor la canción, acerca de su acento Inglés pues yo nunca se lo he notado, tal vez es por el acento de BC que lo tiene así aunque si ella es de BCN que lo desconozco, pues ahí se explica todo además estos estados están tan cerca de EEUU que al acento se pega.


Probablemente fue para que rimara. No lo decimos así en Baja California
Yo no le encuentro acento. Ja ja ja  
Hace algunos años viajé a Guadalajara y me dijeron que se me escuchaba un ligero acento americano ¿Será cierto?
Puede ser que en algunos de los que somos bilingues, se nos quede un poco del acento de los vecinos.


----------



## Yeu

HUMBERT0 said:
			
		

> Probablemente fue para que rimara. No lo decimos así en Baja California
> Yo no le encuentro acento. Ja ja ja
> Hace algunos años viajé a Guadalajara y me dijeron que se me escuchaba un ligero acento americano ¿Será cierto?
> Puede ser que en algunos de los que somos bilingues, se nos quede un poco del acento de los vecinos.


 
Claro que tienen acento, según la parte de México que vivimos tenemos nuestro acento, modismos, etc. Cuando uno esta por algo de tiempo fuera de su ciudad, al regresar nota el acento


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Ayer por casualidad ví que Julieta estuvo en un programa de TV y cantó esta canción cancionuda y presté un poco de atención, me di cuenta que dice...
"No voy a llorar y decir que *no* merezco esto,
porque es probable que lo *(sí)* merezco"

Creo que han omitido la afirmación que contradice la oración anterior y es por eso que se ha usado así, aunque no por ello siento que sea correcto 
Saludos


----------



## indigoio

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Ayer por casualidad ví que Julieta estuvo en un programa de TV y cantó esta canción cancionuda y presté un poco de atención, me di cuenta que dice...
> "No voy a llorar y decir que *no* merezco esto,
> porque es probable que lo *(sí)* merezco"
> 
> Creo que han omitido la afirmación que contradice la oración anterior y es por eso que se ha usado así, aunque no por ello siento que sea correcto
> Saludos


Pues ya viendo la estrofa completa no parece ser tan grave el asunto, pero al igual que Tigger, de cualquier forma creo que es incorrecto ese _merezco_ aunque sin poner mucha atención pasa desapercibido. 

Pobre Julieta, creo que las severas críticas no eran para tanto   

Sandra


----------



## Joaco1978

Hola Belén, 

Creo que Jhorer Brishti no está del todo equivocado. En México, Colombia, Perú, Venezuela, en fin, en casi toda Latinoamérica menos en el Cono Sur (que yo sepa), el subjuntivo se emplea muchas veces al revés que en España. Allá es correcto decir:

"No sé si tenga ganas de ir"/ "No sé qué me haya querido decir con eso".

De ahí la pregunta de Jhorer Brishti. Como son mucho más grandes y están mucho más pobladas esas regiones que España, no creo que podamos afirmar que esa frase es incorrecta. Además, tengo  entendido que algunas personas mayores en Extremadura (España) también emplean el subjuntivo así. 

En cuanto al indicativo que emplea Julieta, creo que es una interferencia del inglés. He oído frases parecidas en la televisión latina de Estados Unidos, por ejemplo, un juez rubio de unos cincuenta y tantos que tiene muy mal genio:

"No digo que eres, digo que pareces" (idiota).

En fin, un abrazo a todos.


----------



## gcampoy

La verdad que es una lástima lo de esta canción. Tan agradable y con ese "merezco" que se te clava en el alma cada vez que lo oyes. En otros casos, uno puede entender que ha sido necesario forzar un poco la gramática para encajar la frase en la melodía. Pero aquí no tiene perdón. No señor.


----------



## Gin&Tonic

(Para los que quisieran verla, se llama "Me Voy", y es disponible en YouTube.com.)

No sé. Me parecen rígidas estas reglas. Si digo: "Es probable que está muy mal hecho." tiene un sentido distinto de: "Es probable que esté muy mal hecho."

En francés por ejemplo se puede decir: (EDICIÓN DEL MODERADOR: el uso de otras lenguas debe estar muy limitado en este foro). También tienen sentidos ligeramente distintos, y claro, con el indicativo suena mas al idioma hablado.

Lingüísticamente/ semánticamente no veo un problema con que haya un contraste intencional con una expresión de duda y un indicativo. La gramáticas y los diccionarios están revisándose continuamente para incluir más elementos coloquiales que tienen algún sentido, en la lengua hablada y corriente por la mayoria.
!A ver el debate entre puristas y progresistas! _Pero me parece importante asunto a mí, y me gustaria mucho arreglarlo (por ejemplo; saber si hay cierta flexibilidad en la concepción lingüística española.) Gracias a todos._


----------



## cepriego

Gin&Tonic said:


> (Para los que quisieran verla, se llama "Me Voy", y es disponible en YouTube.com.)
> 
> No sé. Me parecen rígidas estas reglas. Si digo: "Es probable que está muy mal hecho." tiene un sentido distinto de: "Es probable que esté muy mal hecho."
> 
> En francés por ejemplo se puede decir: (EDICIÓN DEL MODERADOR: el uso de otras lenguas debe estar muy limitado en este foro). También tienen sentidos ligeramente distintos, y claro, con el indicativo suena mas al idioma hablado.
> 
> Lingüísticamente/ semánticamente no veo un problema con que haya un contraste intencional con una expresión de duda y un indicativo. La gramáticas y los diccionarios están revisándose continuamente para incluir más elementos coloquiales que tienen algún sentido, en la lengua hablada y corriente por la mayoria.
> !A ver el debate entre puristas y progresistas! _Pero me parece importante asunto a mí, y me gustaria mucho arreglarlo (por ejemplo; saber si hay cierta flexibilidad en la concepción lingüística española.) Gracias a todos._



Hola Gin.

Para mí, definitivamente la oración  "Es probable que está muy mal hecho." suena muy mal. El verbo debe de estar en subjuntivo, ya que esta oración tiene un sentido hipotético más que afirmativo. Yo, al menos yo, no he escuchado nunca, ni coloquialmente, a alguien usar una expresión similar con el verbo en tiempo presente. Suena raro para mí y creo que para muchos (sino es que a todos) los castellano parlantes.


Sin embargo, en México al menos, si sería correcto decir "Seguro (que) está muy mal hecho", creo que aquí es más correcto sobre todo porque ya no se da en ese sentido hipotético de la oración anterior, aquí se está afirmando algo.


Saludos

Un mexicano-parlante juas.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

De acuerdo con Cepriego.


----------



## Salazaar

*Unión de dos hilos con la misma pregunta*

Hola:

En la canción "Me voy" de Julieta Venegas, el texto va así:
_Es probable que lo merezco...
_Yo creía que después de la construcción _es probable que.._ hay que utilizar el subjuntivo, ¿no? Entonces, ¿por qué en esta frase han usado el indicativo?

Un saludo


----------



## jc19

Porque el autor no es muy apegado al buen uso del idioma.


----------



## Salazaar

Eso explica todo Gracias.
Un saludo


----------



## piraña utria

Salazaar said:


> Eso explica todo Gracias.
> Un saludo


 
Es cierto, advirtiendo que es muy común, muy común de este lado del Atlántico.

Saludos,


----------



## coquis14

jc19 said:


> Porque el autor no es muy apegado al buen uso del idioma.


 Yo creo que con el subjuntivo no le rimaba la canción.¡Desastroso! , y se hacen llamar artistas...

Saludos


----------



## Alma Shofner

Salazaar said:


> Hola:
> 
> En la canción "Me voy" de Julieta Venegas, el texto va así:
> _Es probable que lo merezco..._
> Yo creía que después de la construcción _es probable que.._ hay que utilizar el subjuntivo, ¿no? Entonces, ¿por qué en esta frase han usado el indicativo?
> 
> Un saludo


 
En el momento en que la cantante/cantautora decidió cambiar al indicativo, el es probable se convirtió en una afirmación, ya no es una probabilidad o más bien es una probabilidad de un 100%?



> _Es probable que lo merezco...= Es bien cierto que lo merezco= sé que lo merezco_


 
En otras palabras, juega con el concepto de la probabilidad. Ya que puede haber probabilidad del 100%.

Saludos


----------



## Pirulin Pirulan

*Y... porque sí.*


----------



## Valtiel

jc19 said:


> Porque el autor no es muy apegado al buen uso del idioma.


 

Absolutamente de acuerdo. Es algo bastante frecuente, lamentablemente.

Muchos _artistas_ cambian palabras y frases a su antojo con el fin de obtener _mejores resultados_... En mi opinión, si tuviesen un buen conocimiento lingüístico podrían hacerlo mucho mejor y sin saltarse las normas tan alocadamente.

Saludos.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Fue también discutido anteriormente en este hilo.


----------



## Salazaar

Valtiel said:


> En mi opinión, si tuviesen un buen conocimiento lingüístico podrían hacerlo mucho mejor y sin saltarse las normas tan alocadamente.


Absolutamente de acuerdo, amigo


----------



## Lexinauta

La discusión se ha vuelto muy larga y poco numinosa.
Cualquier gramática elemental señala que, para expresar probabilidad, se utiliza el tiempo subjuntivo y no el indicativo.


----------

